

REST Interface for MongoDB - fatiherikli
https://github.com/fatiherikli/kule

======
aroman
I wonder what it would take to make an adapter for this to Backbone. I'm sure
i'm not the only one a little annoyed by the amount of boilerplate I need to
write to define every API endpoint I expose from MongoDB as a Backbone-
compatible REST interface...

~~~
fatiherikli
I added an example. <https://github.com/fatiherikli/kule#backbone-example>

------
habosa
This is awesome, something I'd love to deploy as a simple backend for a mobile
app. It would be great if this could be integrated into a known high-
performance web framework/server combo so I could deploy it on AWS/Heroku/etc.
I currently use Rails and set up RESt endpoints that make a JSON API from my
Postgres data but it would be much better in many cases to use MongoDB and
make REST calls through a tool like this.

------
slackmeister
<https://github.com/10gen-labs/sleepy.mongoose>

~~~
joezhou
this!!^ Maybe I'm missing the point,but rest for mongo has been around for a
while?

------
primaryobjects
Nice job. I made almost the same exact interface a few months back in node.js
+ mongodb <http://red-ant.herokuapp.com>

~~~
twog
Very cool. Is this available on github?

~~~
primaryobjects
Yep. <https://github.com/primaryobjects/redant>

~~~
twog
Awesome, thank you

------
mattdeboard
This suffers from the same weaknesses that your MongoDB resource for Tastypie
(from which this is derived) suffers. It hard codes the querying functions,
leaves no flexibility for connection establishment, and so forth. It needs
more " _args,_ *kwargs" in your function signatures, more parameterization of
query fields and less hard-coding.

------
joelhooks
<https://github.com/angular-app/angular-app> this project has an interesting
CRUD structure for mongodb and angarjs

------
mstdokumaci
good idea, need to be tested though.

------
obilgic
Good job

